

Design, Basecamp for iPhone, and Going Mobile at 37Signals - kunle
http://blog.hipmob.com/post/58243729559/an-interview-with-ryan-singer-design-basecamp-for

======
chriscbs
Love reading the last few paragraphs about immersion in a non-desktop/laptop
world, and how he's dealt with data that signals a need for an Android App.
Great interview.

